# Missing Sailboat - Gulf of Mexico



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

New topic, missing sailboat in the northern Gulf.

Hope they find him, and the boat. We've had some stormy weather of late but nothing with a NOAA name or number:

Sailboat missing after leaving Biloxi - FOX 8 WVUE New Orleans News, Weather, Sports, Social

Lots of platforms along that route, so here's hoping he's somewhere near one, or a crewboat or supply boat.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

Quite a few older boats with questionable ground tackle anchor behind the jetty. They sometimes wash up in Mexico.


----------

